

Email address validation: an addendum - Sinjo
http://blog.sinjakli.co.uk/2011/02/15/email-address-validation-an-addendum/

======
varikin
After having to handle email validation and deal with QA finding corner cases
in my validators, I prefer the approach of minimal validation as mentioned in
the article (has an @ sign with something before or after) with the ultimate
validation depending up the email servers, e.g. if it doesn't bounce, it is
valid.

